# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστούγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2011 [Season's Greetings]

## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr.
Μπήκαμε στην βδομάδα των Χριστουγέννων. Εύχομαι στον αρχηγό Νίκο Μαρούλη και σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr. Καλές Γιορτές με υγεία, αγάπη, ευτυχία και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους μας.
Ο φίλος σας (ελπίζω)  :Wink: 
Pantelis2009.

Χριστούγεννα 2010 copy.jpg

----------


## papamarios

Πολλές ευχές για Χαρούμενα και Ευτυχισμένα Χριστούγεννα. Αγάπη και Ευτυχία στα σπίτια σας και για τους ποντοπόρους μας μπουνατσες στην πλωρη τους και ο Αη Νικολας μαζι τους

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Φιλος Τηνιος Καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ ευχεται σε ολους τους Θαλασσινους ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ_ 

_ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg_

----------


## pantelis2009

Χρόνια Πολλά και σε σένα με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON :Wink: .

----------


## Karolos

_Καλές γιορτές σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως._

karolos_0566.jpg

_Και στούς ποντοπόρους καλά ταξίδια και του χρόνου σπίτι τους._

----------


## papamarios

> *ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΤΥΧΟ ΤΟ 2010*


Μήπως το 2010 θα ήταν καλύτερα να το κάνεις 2011?? λεω εγώ τώρα....

----------


## Karolos

> Μήπως το 2010 θα ήταν καλύτερα να το κάνεις 2011?? λεω εγώ τώρα....



_Έχεις καταλάβει ότι αυτή η ευχή είναι περσινή ; λεω εγώ τώρα...._

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Εύχομαι σε όλο το φόρουμ και σε όλους τους ναυτικούς καλά Χριστούγεννα και μέσα στο 2011 να αποκτήσουμε περισσότερη γνώση του εαυτού μας!
(την πραγματική όχι την ιδεατή)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Χριστούγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2011 [Season Greetings]* 
Ανοίγουμε αυτό το θέμα για να ανταλλάξουμε τις γιορτινές ευχές μας Χριστούγεννα 2010 - Πρωτοχρονιά 2011. Σ αυτό το θέμα μπορείτε επίσης να ανεβάσετε Χριστουγεννιάτικες φωτογραφίες θαλασσινού περιεχομένου, όπως στολισμένες, βάρκες, καραβάκια (μέρα ή νύχτα) από την γιορτινή πάλη/χωριό που ζείτε ή επισκέπτεστε. Αλλά και στολισμένα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δένδρα σε παραλίες κ.λ.π.

This thread welcomes your Seasonal Greetings for X'mas and the New Year 2011. You may also upload photos here from your city/village, with seaviews related to the subject, such as boats decorated for this festive period and/or X'mas trees near the sea etc. In other words this thread is dedicated to wishes and greetings only. 
__________________

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλά ταξίδια στον στον Πλοίαρχο και στο πλήρωμα του 
_CC///F “““ IIONIIAN QUEEN “_

_Ο ¶ι Νικόλας να είναι πάντα κοντά τους._



Δείτε τοΣυνημμένο με τις ευχές τους.
 


_cptΣωτηροπουλος.pdf_

----------


## kosmogyrismenos

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΙΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/pr...66187/graphic1

----------


## Francesco89

Εύχομαι και εγώ με τη σειρά μου Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!Υγεία και φώτιση!

----------


## alekostriglia

Καλά ταξίδια καλλές θάλλασες σε ολους και καλλές γιορτές.

----------


## ΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣ

*O AΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ( Η' Ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ - ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑΤΕ ), ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΣΑΣ. ΟΙ ΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΣΚΕΠΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΝ !*

----------


## tomcat

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΟΥΝ ΓΑΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ.

----------


## ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ,ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ,ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ

----------


## captparis

Απο την Σιγκαπουρη στελνω και εγω τις ολοθερμες ευχες μου σε ολο το φορουμ , συντελεστες και μελη , Χρονια πολλα και καλα , ειθε ο Νεογεννητος Χριστουλης να φερει ευημερια και γαληνη στον τοπο μας και οικονομικη ανακαμψη που τοσο πολυ την εχει αναγκη .
Χρονια πολλα και καλα , καλα ταξιδια και ο Αι Νικολας στην πλωρη παντα σε ολους τους Ναυτικους που αυτες τις Αγιες Μερες λοιπουν μακρια απο τα προσφιλη τους προσωπα και καλη επιστροφη στα πατρια εδαφη και στις οικογενειες τους !!!

Συναδελφοι παντα ηρεμα νερα και πρυμα καιροι !!

καπτ. Παρης
christmas.gif

----------


## triantafyllos

καλή χρονιά και μην ξεχνάμε τους ανέργους///////

----------


## nickjocker

ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΟΛΟΝΩΝ. Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Χρόνια πολλά και καλές γιορτές σε όλα τα μέλη του ναυτιλία και σε όλο τον κόσμο!! Εύχομαι η γέννηση του Κυρίου να φέρει υγεία, ευτύχια, χαρά και ευτυχία. Καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας, ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος πάντα μαζί τους!!!

----------


## naxos ship

*Ευχομαι σ ολο το nautili@.gr τα φετινα δυσκολα Χριστουγεννα που διανυουμε να ειναι γεματα υγεια σ ολους και στις οκογενειες σας.  Να γεμισει αγαπη οι οικιες σας και να  μην υπαρχει  κανεις ανεργος ..... 

Ευχομαι επεισης στους ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ μας που τετοιες μερες ειναι μακρυα απ τις οικογενειες τους ο ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ να τους γεμιζει υγεια,αγαπη,ευτυχια,αγαπη κι οι θαλασσες να ειναι παντα γαληνιες και ηρεμες  
*χρονια πολλα

----------


## GiorgosRib

Να πω και εγώ με   την σειρά μου απο ΑΘήνα   


       Χρόνια πολλά  και καλά ταξίδια   


      σε όλους   εσάς... που βρίσκεστε μακριά από τους δικούς σας ανθρώπους και  εύχομαι του   χρόνου οτι καλύτερο για όλους μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Χρόνια Πολλά καλές γιορτές σε όλη τη μεγάλη παρέα του Nautilia.gr.
Σας εύχομαι υγεία, ευτυχία και σε όσους φύγουν καλή επιστροφή.
Στους φίλους ποντοπόρους καλά ταξίδια και ο Αη Νικόλας πάντα κοντά τους. 

Lightedboat1.jpg

----------


## stiliano

*ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ*

----------


## thanos75

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή δύναμη σε όλους μας, ώστε να αντιμετωπίζουμε όλες τις δυσκολίες της ζωής, τόσο σε στεριά όσο και σε θάλασσα

----------


## mealex

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,
ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ!!!
:-P:-P

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ευχές απο την Nel Lines.

nellines.pdf

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εύχομαι σε όλους του n@utilia.gr Καλά Χριστούγεννα και το νέο έτος που θα ανατήλλει σε λίγες μέρες, να τους χαρίσει ό,τι τους στέρησε το προηγούμενο! Καλή Χρονιά και καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας που είναι μακριά απ' το ζεστό τους σπιτικό!!

----------


## esperos

KAΛΕΣ  ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ  σε  όλους.

----------


## ithakos

Καλά Χριστούγεννα με υγεία και ευτυχία σε κάθε σπίτι της στεριάς και της Θάλασσας.
Πάντα καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας αλλά και στην ζωή του καθενός μας.
Χρόνια Πολλά.

----------


## papamarios

Σε όλους σας  Ευχομαι Καλά Χριστουγεννα  Αγάπη και Ευτυχία στα σπιτια σας

Στους θαλασσοδαρμενους και ποντοπόρους, Καλά Χριστουγεννα κι ο ¶η Νικόλας να τους έχει πάντα μπουνατσα στην πλωρη τους 

Ευχες από έναν απόμαχο της θάλασσας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ.

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Πλοίαρχος, οι Αξιωματικοί και το πλήρωμα του European Express εύχεται στους φίλους του nautilia.gr Χρόνια Πολλά και καλές γιωρτές!

euro.jpg

Και εμείς το ίδιο!
Καλά ταξίδια!

----------


## Natsios

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους, ναυτικούς και στεριανούς. 

Υγεία, ευτυχία και καλή δύναμη στις καθημερινές προκλήσεις!

40257747-00140257747-001Christmas card_2.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Χρονια Πολλα με Υγεια,Χαρα κ Ευτυχια!
Καλη επανοδος κ επιστροφη σε οσους την ωρα που εμεις χαιρομαστε την θαλπωρη του σπιτιου μας βρισκονται σε καποια φουρτουνιασμενη θαλασσα ή σε καποιο αφιλοξενο λιμανι!
Αγαντα παλικαρια κ του χρονου ολοι σπιτι μας!
Καλες γιορτες!

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια Πολλά με Υγεία,Ευτυχία και Χαρά σε όλους και τις οικογενειές σας!!!Καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες  στους ναυτικούς μας!!!!
DSC_0031.jpg

----------


## costaser

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ και στους ναυτικούς μας που ταξιδεύουν με υγεία και ευτυχία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!*
APOLLON KARTA.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Χρόνια Πολλα σε όλους..Καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχουμε και του χρόνου με υγεία!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλές γιορτές, Καλά Χριστούγεννα με υγεία για όλους τους φίλους του υπέροχου *Nautilia.gr.* Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας και τα πλοία τους.

ΑΙΑΣ ΚΛΑΜΠ - ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ 24-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εύχομαι σε όλους *Χαρούμενα Χριστούγεννα* με αγάπη στη καρδιά, μπονάτσες στα ταξίδια των ναυτικών αλλά και όλων των φίλων που μαζί ταξιδεύουμε σ αυτό το φόρουμ. 
Χρόνια Πολλά σε εσάς και τισ οικογένειες ασς!

DSCN0612xmas.JPG

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΡΙΑΝΟΙ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΟΛΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΤ'ΕΥΧΗΝ   ΝΙΚΟΣ1945

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους...
Καλές θάλασσες σε όλους τους ναυτικούς....

----------


## xara

*Ευτυχισμένα Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!!!!!*

----------


## τοξοτης

*Σε όλα τα μέλη του Nautilia τις πιο πεζές ευχές μου* 

*ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 2011 ΝΑ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ.*

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλά Χριστούγεννα με υγεία, αγάπη και χαρά σε όλα τα μέλη του *n@utilia.gr* και σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας!

----------


## John Peiratis

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους, καλές γιορτές και να ευχειθούμε και καλές θάλασσες σε όλους τους ναυτικούς.

----------


## vinman

*Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία!!*

023a.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους φίλους ,που μέσα από το Nautilia.gr ,μοιράζονται την αγάπη τους για την θάλασσα και τα βαπόρια ,αλλά ιδικά σε αυτούς εκεί μακριά και πέρα από τον ορίζοντα ,που για μια ακόμη φορά θα τελειώνουν με την ιδία ευχή, που σχεδόν ποτέ δεν γίνετε πραγματικότητα … *και του χρόνου σπίτια μας* !!!

----------


## polykas

XΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xp 2011-.jpg

----------


## CORFU

XΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΞΑΝΑ

----------


## cataman

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους τους Ναυτικούς και καραβοφανατικούς της παρέα μας και Χρόνια Πολλά.

Και μία κάρτα που έφτιαξα για το blog μου.

----------


## efouskayak

Χρόνια Καλά με υγεία και τίποτα άλλο !!!!! Να είστε όλοι καλά  :Razz:

----------


## kartheos

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΙ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------

